
Show HN: Refjar.com – find online discussions for your Pocket articles - mdoliwa
https://refjar.com/?ref=hn
======
mdoliwa
Hi, I'm creator of Refjar.

Three months ago I submitted it to HN as a bookmarking tool with feature of
finding online discussions for bookmarked items. It was on a HN homepage for a
while, I got some feedback, but at the end people didn't use it. Neither did
I, as I prefer saving articles to my Pocket account.

I decided to rewrite it just to be a simple tool. You connect it with your
Pocket account and any time you add a link to Pocket, it tries to find
discussions for it (on HN and Reddit). If it finds any, it sends them to your
Pocket account with "Discussions" tag.

Let me know what do you think about it.

If you're interested here is my first Show HN post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16984532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16984532)

